# Need help with a Eriocaulon parkeri



## radament (Feb 8, 2017)

About a month ago I planted a very small Eriocaulon Parkeri. For the first two weeks it looked that is was growing good. But then it started looking bad. Some of the leafs are disintegrating and I don't know what to do.

I'm using Seachem Flourish two times a week and Flourish Excel three times a week using a syringe to ensure that I'm giving the right amount.

I have a 600 L. aquarium, whith six angel fish, some coridoras, kuhli loaches, two ancistrus and a bulldog pleco. The eriocaulon parkeri is not the only plant in the tank, I have tree samll red mangroves.

The light I'm using is a Dymax Rex 4 with T5 bulbs 28w each.

Here is a video I made you can see some leafs that are cut, but are because of the "disintegration".





I hope someone can help me to rescue this plant.


----------



## lotsofwater (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Need help with a Eriocaulon Parkeri*

looks to be buried too deep in substrate, and I've read that outer leaves die back on replanting. do you have co2?


----------



## s2man (Nov 8, 2016)

*Re: Need help with a Eriocaulon Parkeri*

Yes, it looks too deep. Old leaf die off is normal in transplanting. I have even had whole plants die on transplanting, but the off-shoots do great in their new environment.

Welcome to APC, lotsofwater!


----------



## lotsofwater (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Need help with a Eriocaulon Parkeri*

thanks s2man, learn alot on this site


----------



## lotsofwater (Feb 2, 2017)

*Re: Need help with a Eriocaulon Parkeri*

also looks like inert substrate.eriocaulon are heavy root feeders


----------

